

Pandora’s Woes: RIAA Would Rather Artists Make Nothing - zacharye
http://theoutsidr.com/?p=67

======
allan_wind
I wonder if consumers will just tune out at some point, and if at some point
artist will come up with an alternative organization that just cut the labels
out of the loop.

/Allan

